# Welche Klasse spielt ihr bei D2 am liebsten?



## orton14 (28. Juni 2008)

Hoi da heute bei der WWI D3 angekündigt wurde, bin ich mal wieder dabei, D2 auszukrempeln und meinen Account zu reaktivieren. 
Am liebsten zocke ich da dann einen Druiden, da er einfach meiner meinung nach saumäßig viel Spaß macht. Jedoch täte mich nun interessieren was ihr denn so für Klassen gerne zockt.

In diesem Sinne: 

/discuss^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

ich zocke am liebsten barbar da kannste richtig draufhauen ^^ dann pala


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Mein erster Char war zwar ein Paladin, wirklich glücklich bin ich aber immer nur mit dem Necromancer geworden. Ach waren das noch Zeiten in denen man mit der Kadaverexplosion ganze Gegnerhorden ins Jenseits befördern konnte. Naja nach dem Nerf war er nur noch halb so effektiv aber ich bin ihm trotzdem treu geblieben.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Necormancer und Pala waren es glaube bei mir... ist schon so lange her.
Bzw. ich weiß noch wie ich damals D2:LoD kaufen wollte und die 
Verkäuferin es mir nicht verkaufen wollte. Gut das mein Cousin dabei war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

assa falle->falle->falle->weglaufen->boss down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur geil

ach ja nachdem ich jetzt mal nen necro wirklich spiele gefällt mir der auch sehr  gut =)


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig Paladin.

Hat mir als Fanazeallot richtig viel Spaß gemacht, hat außerdem schön den Gruppenschaden gepusht.
Man selber hatte dank Holy Shield immer genug Abblockrate und Verteidigung. Widerstände hatten die Palaschilde mehr als genug, somit konnte man auch gut einstecken. Lichtsäbel + upped Herald of Zakarum ftw

Schade fand ich nur, dass am Ende die overpowered Hammadin-Enigma-Baalrun-Bots die Server bevölkert haben.
Aber insgesamt habe ich jede Klasse in Diablo gerne gespielt (nur Ama und Drui waren nicht so mein Ding) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was vielleicht auch interessant wäre:
Habt ihr immer nur Mainstreamskillungen gespielt, oder auch mal was ausgefallenes wie Giftdolchnekro oder Sängerbarbar?


----------



## Avienne (28. Juni 2008)

Angefangen hats bei mir zwar auch mitm Paladin (He, welche Klasse soll ich nehmen? Ach, nimm nen Pala), aber mit dem bin ich kaum über den normal-Modus hinausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am meisten Spaß hatte ich immer mit der Zauberin und hoffe mal, daß die in ähnlicher Form wieder in D3 mit dabei ist. War einfach zu spaßig mit dem Teleport durch die Karten zu springen und hier und da nen Blizzard fallen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nächste war dann die Amazone. Ich hab zwar auch alle anderen Klassen mal angespielt, aber am meisten Spaß hatte ich mit den beiden.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Assassine davon hab ich so knapp 10^^

dann der Necro und der Druide


----------



## Salokin (28. Juni 2008)

Wie in allen anderen spielen auch am liebsten Beschwörer-->Necromancer
Druide auch beschwörung+stun habe ich auch schon bis 76 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich da natrlich ganz besonders auf den Witchdoctor


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich einen Hexendoktor machen sollte, dann nur mit einem Namen: *Endugu*
Nur leider wird dieser Name wahrscheinlich als einer der ersten vergeben sein...


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig Sorc, habe seit dem Erscheinen von Diablo2 immer mindestens eine Zauberin jede Ladder gespielt, auch später noch als ich den CE Mod gespielt habe.

Aber nicht weil ich sie für MF-Runs oder als "Telebitch" missbrauchen wollte, sondern weil es einfach einen Riesen Spaß macht mit Zaubern um sich zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hab ich aber auch viele andere Chars gerne gespielt, gewöhnliche (Hammerdin, Trapassa) wie ungewöhnliche (Ranger-Pala war zB sehr witzig^^)


/edit: @Donmo: jo ich glaub auch der Name wird sehr sehr schnell weg sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juni 2008)

Achja ich und meine Assasine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lang lang ists her, war aber auch ein heidenspass, erst ein paar blitzfallen legen und sobald einer stirbt eine Kadaverfalle hinterher, und dann nur noch dem BOOM lauschen ^^


----------



## Erzfeind (28. Juni 2008)

Barbar oder Necro, je nach Stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juni 2008)

hmm ich hatte alle klassen mind 2 mal auf lvl 75+ und ich habe mich täglich abgewechselt, da einfach alle geil waren


----------



## Magickevin (28. Juni 2008)

Ganz Klar Amazone sowohl Bogen als auch Wurfspieß/Speer hach ich weiß noch wie ich damals Donnergotts Gedeihen Gefunden habe und ich hab mich dermasen gefreut 

auch nett ist der Necro dann würde Sorc kommen also meine Reihenfolge ist 

Ama->Necro->Sorc->Druide->Assa->Pala->Barb

Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich bis auf den Barbar alle über Level 60 hatte und die Ama war sogar mal in der Ladder vertreten ich glaub das war auf platz 31


----------



## Baldobin (29. Juni 2008)

Mein klarer Favorit ist der Totenbeschwörer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morrtis (29. Juni 2008)

damals , lang ists her .. ( für mich hat d2 mit erscheinen von LoD aufgehört spaß zumachen ) sorc war immer cool , der "smite pala" hat auch gerockt ama sehr lustig und am schönsten war der necro alles im 90er bereicht gehabt .. mit LoD dann 'ne javazone noch auf 99 zum gildentwinks pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

najo ma gucken wie sich die infos zu d3 entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

PALA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mein erster char, und habe nie gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keien ahnung wieso^^ ich hab zwar alles ma angetestet aber er hat mir einfach am meisten fun gemacht^^ (aura sag ich nur xD)


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

baba im pvp ... > all

assa im pve mal singleplayer ... machte mir am meisten spaß ... hammerdin ist mit der zeit langweilig geworden


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Nur Nekromant! 
Und ich denke ich spreche für alle Nekspieler, wenn sage, dass dieser vodoopapa nichtmal ansatzweise ein ersatz für einen Totenbeschwörer ist!


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

aber er gleicht ihm stark in zauber und co ... flüche / mincontrol etc debuffs ... pets und sogar das was am meisten ähnelst anstatt halt kadaverexplo... sprengt er seine tiere ^^


----------



## Chakk (29. Juni 2008)

Druide, bin eher so der Naturtyp und die Begleiter waren auch immer nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> aber er gleicht ihm stark in zauber und co ... flüche / mincontrol etc debuffs ... pets und sogar das was am meisten ähnelst anstatt halt kadaverexplo... sprengt er seine tiere ^^



Blasse Haut und lange weiße Haare! Okkulte Magie aber kein Vodoo. 
Da das ein hack n´slay ist, finde ich, spielt gerade hier der Charstyle doch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Wenn ich reihenweise Mobs mit AE plattmache, dann hängt viel von der Aufmachung des Umsichwütenden ab^^... und da möchte man doch von Dir genannte Skills nicht als bunter Freak mit Federn casten, sondern als elegant- nekrophil und überlegen anmutender Kultist. Ich weiß, die eingefleischten Nek-Spieler verstehen das...
Das Aussehen und Auftreten war immer ein Hauptgrund sich für den Totenbeschörer zuentscheiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bendt (29. Juni 2008)

Am liebsten den Paladin, was dann wohl auch darauf schließen lässt, wofür ich gestimmt habe. :>


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> Blasse Haut und lange weiße Haare! Okkulte Magie aber kein Vodoo.
> Da das ein hack n´slay ist, finde ich, spielt gerade hier der Charstyle doch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Wenn ich reihenweise Mobs mit AE plattmache, dann hängt viel von der Aufmachung des Umsichwütenden ab^^... und da möchte man doch von Dir genannte Skills nicht als bunter Freak mit Federn casten, sondern als elegant- nekrophil und überlegen anmutender Kultist. Ich weiß, die eingefleischten Nek-Spieler verstehen das...
> Das Aussehen und Auftreten war immer ein Hauptgrund sich für den Totenbeschörer zuentscheiden.
> 
> ...



naja ich glaube nicht das nekromanten was mit nekophil zu tun hat ... man sollte halt die wortbedeutungen schon kennen wenn man sie schreibt : )

zur info nekrophil bezeichnet den geschlechtsverkehr mit toten menschen ... wär mir neu das sowas in d2 gab xD


----------



## Kakaschi (29. Juni 2008)

Meine lieblingsklasse eindeutig die Zauberin! Schön eine Frostsphäre in die Gegnermassen ballern ach herlich *d2 rauskram*


----------



## Kleinesschaf (29. Juni 2008)

vor lord of destrution war eindeutig der pala mein liebling...^^ sehr peinlich war das ich nach 3 wochen spielen immernoch keine segen oder so einsetzen konnte und auch die mächtigen hammer nicht zum einsatz bringen konnte da ich *peinlich* die fertigkeitsbäume nicht mitbekommen hab xD nachdem ich sie entdeckt hatte war das spiel irgendwie einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na ja und ab lord of destrution war ich dann so gut wie nur noch mit meinem druiden unterwegs,ich habs geliebt mir 5 wölfe zu beschwören und sie für mich kämpfen zu lassen,während ich dazwischenstand und kräftig mit schwertern draufgehauen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen ob ich in diablo 3 eine der alten klassen spielen werde oder mich mal an was neues wage...


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

> zur info nekrophil bezeichnet den geschlechtsverkehr mit toten menschen ... wär mir neu das sowas in d2 gab xD


lol... da hast Du wohl recht.^^
Aber ursprünglich bezeichnete es, soweit ich weiß, die liebe zu töten körpen und das nicht im sexuellen sinn, sondern durchaus auch im okkulten.


----------



## Shadowdragen (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm Ich fand immer den Barbar sau geil rein rennen draufkloppen und sich ärkern weil die schon wieder alle tot sind man ich will mehr gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> lol... da hast Du wohl recht.^^
> Aber ursprünglich bezeichnete es, soweit ich weiß, die liebe zu töten körpen und das nicht im sexuellen sinn, sondern durchaus auch im okkulten.



auszug aus dem lieben wiki



> Nekrophilie
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Gesichtet   (+/&#8722
> Dies ist die letzte gesichtete Version, (zeige alle), freigegeben am 17. Juni 2008.Status gesichtet
> ...



aber ich finde den doc eig. gar nicht so schlimm obwohl ich pers. auch lange zeit einen boner und einen venomancer gespielt hab ....


----------



## Tromtar (30. Juni 2008)

Ich sag nur cowruns mit der Java, was ein Spass

"muh, Muh muhmuh" -> Blitz -> Alle tot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (30. Juni 2008)

Barbar im PvP, Sorc im PvE.
Wirbelwind numlock tele war einfach unschlagbar, da lag selbst der dickste Smiter nach 2 Minuten am Boden. Und die Naturgewalten der Sorc ham einfach richtig guten Dmg gefahren. Wenn man dann noch Dual war, hatte man nicht mal Probs mit Immunen.


----------



## Cynyra (30. Juni 2008)

Paladin und Totenbeschwörer.... wobei, wenn man die Meinungen hier so verfolgt... eigentlich doch sehr schade, das es nicht alle alten Klassen in D3 schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

Shadowdragen schrieb:


> Hmm Ich fand immer den Barbar sau geil rein rennen draufkloppen und sich ärkern weil die schon wieder alle tot sind man ich will mehr gegner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja und im Sanktuarium wars 'rein rennen draufkloppen IM fangen und sich ärkgern weil man schon wieder tot ist' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5unRic3 (30. Juni 2008)

umbedingt pala!!! das ist auch pflicht!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (1. Juli 2008)

pala gut und recht nru ohne hammer oder hammer nerfen ... der war einfach zu stark ...


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

nun ja, einmal Barbar, immer Barbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab nix gegen den "Bunten Federn Mann" Aus Diablo3. Die zeiten ändern sich nunmal, und er erinnert mich mehr an diese kleinen "mongo jungle Biester" aus dem 3. Akt in Diablo2. Wahrscheinlich so ein Nachfahre von dem. Cool gemacht. Auch wenn ich es lieber fände die Alten klassen wiederzufinden ist es doch mal endlich ne abwechslung andere Klassen zu haben. Von Diablo1 auf Diablo2 war es sicherlich auch net anders. 
Also ich wäre wahrscheinlich für ne Amazone oder der gleichen, dann den Hexendoktor auf HC spielen. Nen Barbar auch mal aber ich will mal andere Wege einschlagen im warsten sinne des wortes^^. Immer Knüppeln, Knüppeln...neee darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr.
Ne Bow Ama ist genau fett und genial, reicht um am Anfang gut zu bestehen und um ein bisschen MF Eq anzulegen um gute Sachen zu finden um später seine neu Erstellten Chars damit auszurüsten bevor man ne MF-Sorc macht. Damit fährt man immer gut, anhand der derzeitigen Bildanalysen des Gameplay trailers, werden diese Klassen auch sicherlich vorkommen.

mfg


----------



## Recc (1. Juli 2008)

eindeutig amazone ^^ aber nur vor den einen patch wo das noch mit den gelenkten pfeil und durchschlagen ging .. =( haben die ja leider rausgenommen .. sehr traurig


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2008)

nekro.
armee machen und zugucken wie monster sterben.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (1. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es meine Lieblingsklasse ist, weil ich NIE nen anderen Char bei D2 auch nur probiert hab: *Totenbeschwörer*


----------



## Suplo8de (1. Juli 2008)

ganz klar:
WWW

dieses kleine spackige wolfsvieh mit so viel ang tempo, dass die einzelnen hits nicht richtig angezeigt wurden, sondern einfach nur die klauen hin und her gewackelt haben ^^

den pala fand ich auch interessant, aber irwie war mir der ne runde zu gay...


----------



## Johdeath (1. Juli 2008)

Nun ich spiele am liebsten einen Druiden...
dann kommt Pala und Sorce... machen auch riesen fun...


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juli 2008)

Pala! bzw. Hammadin <3 ^^


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

Der beste Patch war der 09er
PVP:
Amazone lvl 97, 
Perfekt 158/60er Rüssi mit 98 Life, 
geiler Bow mit Juwelen drinne, ne 08er Gaze, Eth Titans 198er und Stormshild, gelbe handschuhe mit 20 ias, 8ll/7ml und 35 life =) =) =)  massen an selffound kleinen Gift/Livecharms und crafted Amu / Ringe...... übelst im PVP gerockt, ach waren das schäne Zeiten.....

Druide lvl 96,
Werwolfgestalt
Perfekte 158/60er Rüssi mit 78 Life, mega geiles Equip und extrem schneller ias, das Ding ging ab, und dan kam patch 1.10 und alles war unbrauchbar weil Blizz die Fertigkeiten verändert hatte =(

Ne 95er PvP Sorc, damals noch ne Skillung Eis/Blitz

Eine 99er MF Sorc mit Bugged MF HELM und jetzt schande über mich (ich war jung und naiv) Pindel Bot, ja ich gebs zu ich hatte ne Zeitlang pindel bot...^^


ABER ICH WAR MAPHACK BENUTZER MIT HERZEN, ohne MH wäre Diablo zu stressig im ENDGAME


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> ABER ICH WAR MAPHACK BENUTZER MIT HERZEN, ohne MH wäre Diablo zu stressig im ENDGAME



Sry. aber sowas kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und ich hoffe das du auch in diablo3 nen dicken bann bekommst wenn du ne MH benutzt.

Ich konnte alles locker im Endgame machen hatte nie wirkliche große probleme oder stress anfälle...
doch ich war einfach hinterher nur genervt und angepisst von den ganzen cheatern... jeder 2te is da fast nen cheater


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

naja ich sehe maphack nicht wirklich als cheat an, ich meine was ist schlimmer, zu sehen wohin ich laufen muss oder den ganzen handel mit dupes und bugged items zu überschwemmen?

ich hoffe dass sie in d3 das kartensystem so verändern, dass man es nur einmal(!) aufdecken muss pro generierte Karte und nicht immer wieder aufs neue, denn das war das einzige was ich nicht so gut fand/finde in diablo2 und deshalb auch maphack, ausserdem hatten 99% zu dieser Zeit dieses, ich nenne es liebevoll Addon.....
Und keine Angst gestraft wurde ich wegen MH bereits, glaub mir habs meine lektion gelernt, jedoch bin ich von der Meinung des unnützen der immer wieder aufzudeckenen Karte mehr als überzeugt!
ansonsten bin ich in sachen hacks/cheats deiner Meinung.....


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> ich hoffe dass sie in d3 das kartensystem so verändern


Die Maps sind weiterhin zufällig also der aufbau.. daher kann man eine aufgedeckte Karte ausschließen.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (2. Juli 2008)

Na Druide natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben ihm auch noch Paladin und Assasine.


----------



## Fluxo (3. Juli 2008)

Hatte mit meinem Hammerdin am meisten Spaß, vielleicht auch, weils mit dem echt am einfachsten war. Grad auf "Hölle" konnte man mit dem super easy durchrocken. Barbar war aber auch geil, mit dem war es im wahrsten Sinne "Hack'n'Slay" ^^


----------



## Andicool (3. Juli 2008)

Als ich damals D2 gezockt habe, habe ich am Anfang eine Amazone gehabt. Die aber durch ihre schlechte Skillung und Items nicht mal in Albtraum abfarmen konnte. Dann habe ich mir eine Zauberin erstellt die auch erst falsch geskillt war und beim zweiten Mal erst ihren Dienst tat. Danach hab ich angefangen nen Pala zu spielen und ihn auch ein zweites Mal hochgelevelt wegen verskillen wegen den verschenkten Punkten die ich in Leben hätte machen können weul Anni Torch etc. genug Str brachten für die Items die ich tragen konnte. D.h. bis Level 65 oder70 k.A. habe ich nicht viel machen können da ich kein Equipt tragen konnte. Aber dann gings los und ich konnte mich selber durch die Enigma ziehen. War echt easy^^. Er war dann so ziemlich perfekt. Dann endeckte ich den Totenbeschwörer für mich da ich mal ein YouTube Video gesehen habe der alle 3 Bosse in den Portalen (k.A. wie das hieß auf jedenfall gabs da den Torch/Fackel) und hab mir so einen "gezüchtet". Der hatte mir auch am meisten Spaß gemacht weil er einen sehr hohen Funfaktor hatte. So 40 Skelette und so Kram mit Fana_Aura is scho geil.^^ Dann habe ich aber mit D2 aufgehört und mit WoW angefangen. Jetzt spiele ich nichts mehr, surfe nur ab und zu bissl im Netz und genieße mein RL. 

Necro 4 ever.


Cu Andi


----------



## Hunsorr (4. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich Nekro, wobei mein höchster HC-Char (89) nen Barbar war.


----------



## Ektomorph (4. Juli 2008)

also ich fand meinen Barbar mit den Wurfspeeren im ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm was hatte ich sonst noch.......glaube Druiden als Bär/Wolf und Amazone mit dem Blitzdingsgewitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ach, wie ich diese Zeit vermisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (4. Juli 2008)

Amazone, ganz klar *g* Weil mir Fernkampf mit physischem Schaden immer Spaß machte. Meine Sorc war lediglich ein MF Char. Auch war PVP mit der Ama witzig. Und eine Java... hach, war das schön. Ich sag nur Cow lvl hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (4. Juli 2008)

Meine Reihenfolge:

1. Barbar
2. Zauberin
3. Amazone
4. Totenbeschwörer
5. Paladin
6. Druide und Assasine - mochte irgendwie beide Klassen nicht so wirklich. weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Druide


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Die Zauberin is cool.. der Pala auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Juli 2008)

Assa und druide ganz klar !

Druide hurricane und die kleinen wirbelstürme = tot

Trap assa is auch cool fallen 3x dann enigma (runenwort) immer wegteleportieren


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

ranking :

1. barbar    ( gerade im classic ist der WW barb nur geil ^^   im expansion trifft er mit 2H waffen einfach viel zu selten :/ )
2. amazonin  ( ob bogen oder speer  beides nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. zaubererin  ( war einfach der beste MF-char ^^)
4. paladin  ( eigentlich nur der hamadin )
5. totenbeschwörer  ( gelegentlich ganz witzig mir xx diehnern herummzulaufen )
6. druide ( naja nicht so mien ding )
7. asassine  ( nicht auszuhalten die schla.....   die kampfschreihe und ihr gemotze waren nicht auszuhalten für mich ^^)


----------



## kadomer (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab am liebsten den Necromancer gespielt.
ausserdem noch zauberin und assasine.

barbar war die klasse mit der ich am wenigsten bei D2 klarkomme


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juli 2008)

HUHUU

als ich noch D2 + Addon aktiv gespielt hatte ( man waren das noch zeiten^^ ) hatte ich als ersten Char ne Totenbeschörer gespielt , hat einfach nur fun gemacht einfach seine arme auf dem Feind und man steht hinten , und schaut zu wie die monster umfallen^^ , ich finds geil das D2 weiter geführt würd hatte nicht mehr daran geglaubt^^ - schade das ich das D2 nicht mehr habe . hoffenlich kommt morgen endlich der scheiß postbote und bringt mir mein D2 + Addon war schwer das noch zu brkommen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihandro (7. Juli 2008)

ich spiel am liebsten ne richtig schöne icesorc mit frostsphäre und blizzard. macht einfach am meisten fun


----------



## Toff (9. Juli 2008)

Fanazealot 4 Life...fuck Hammadins ^^

Ansonsten warem Spearazones noch echt lustig


----------



## Outrager (11. Juli 2008)

Spielte auch am liebsten einen Totenbeschwörer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 67anel67 (11. Juli 2008)

Pala macht mir am meisten spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juli 2008)

mit dem gebufften army necro war das ja auch kein problem
Aber ich lass mich überraschen ^^
der Barb im Video sieht echt nice aus  und die SKills und WAFFEN erst ^^


----------



## Nadaria (12. Juli 2008)

Also das kommt immer auf den Patch an.

Es gab für mich nichts geileres als eine bowama mit eagle/wf zu 1.09 zeiten. mit multi schuss im cowlevel war einfach nur noch hammer. auch ama mit eth titans war mein absoluter liebling. leider wurde der dmg extrem genervt besonders bei bowama die für nichts mehr zu gebrauchen war.

zeal pala war auch der hammer nur leider durch die patches auch fast unbrauchbar besonders im hardcore modus. ich sag nur schadenreflektieren (weiß gar nicht mehr wie der fluch hieß war besonders auf bei dia im cs).

mf sorc war natürlich auch immer sehr schön gewesen auch nach den nerfes noch halbwegs spielbar auch wenn nova, blizzard sorc mit aktuellen patches auch schrottreif war gab ja aber noch andere möglichkeiten wieder an etwas schaden zu kommen.


nach 1.11 war natürlich hammerdin unschlagbar gewesen und gezwungenermaßen mein liebling weil er einfach alles übetroffen hatte.
hatte 2 enigma hammerdins gehabt und schön alles solo abfarmen können.



meine schönste zeit hatte ich ganz klar mit 1.09d das mit synergien etc hat mir zwar auch gefallen aber die patcherei hat mehr kaputtgemacht als verbessert. extrem viele skillmöglichkeiten und chars sind einfach komplett unnütz geworden. bei einer bow ama hatte man am schluss nur noch den eindruck auf granit zu schießen da war eher das mana alle als der gegner weg. schon allein durch den extremen fluch 400% des schadens werden zurückgeworfen waren alle nahkämpfer im cs todgeweiht.


mfg


----------



## Zerp (15. Juli 2008)

Barbar und dann Drui x33


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Das war die Assasine ..mit Enigma und Bo  super sache ;D

dabei gehe ich jezt mal vom pvp aus :>


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juli 2008)

Ich besitze das Spiel nun seit etwa 3 Tagen und habe es heute Nachmittag installiert ;>
Spiele nen Barbaren und mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cousin selber spielte nen 86er Necro nun aber etwas inaktiv


----------



## RavenMadow (22. Juli 2008)

muha ganz klar der pala und zwar der klassiche zeal maaaan war der geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nen dudu war schnell?? habt wol noch nie nen echten zeal gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (gut nach dem 1.10er patch dann auch nich mehr) und der hammerdin auch sehr sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer braucht bitte zwei eni hammerdine um auf hölle zu farmen??? 

und sonst find ich war nen full ik baba mit 2 bo spears auch wirklich imba (obwohl mit CTA schon fast nich mehr nötig)

trapassa und nekro fand ich irgend wie langweilig is ja als würde man bei maggi oder sonst wehm einfach nur vor der tür stehn und zu gucken während die anderen ihren spass haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ne java maaan der hammer einmal werfen alles tot?? wo giebt denn so was??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ind ne soso is zwar auch nice aber mit nen hammerdin kann sie doch nich mit halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (28. Juli 2008)

hab mit Babar angefangen war eigendlich sehr nice besonderes zum Farmen.Gegendstandsuchen  FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit meiner Assassinin hatte ich auch recht viel Spaß war nur meist nervig das ich vor meinem Schattenmeister gestorben bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
momentan ist aber meine Zauberin mein Favorite Kettenblitz FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die anderen Klassen alle man bischen getestet Pala war mir zu einfach,
Totenbeschwörer eigendlich ganz lustig aber ohne seine Armee an Skeletten bzw Golems mir bissle zu schwach gewesen daher gegen Bosse extrem Probs gehabt,
Amazone war ganz ok,
Dudu überhaupt nicht klar gekommen.


----------



## AzrAeLL (31. Juli 2008)

also ich hab damals wie so viele andre auch mit nem necro angefangen bin dann aber auf hexe und pala umgestiegen der pala rockt voll ab mit hammer; die hexe auch geil immer tele bosse killen und farm farm farm ^^


----------



## jolk (30. August 2008)

port+bosskill mit viel MF das ist für mich DiabloII also habe ich die Zauberin gewählt


----------



## Cyclonekiss (31. August 2008)

die im grünen Minikleidchen die gern mit Feuer spielt und mit kettenblitzen Monsterhorden ummäht und nebenbei Bosse einfriert macht mir am meisten Spass   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiergrauler (1. September 2008)

just barb =)

und den dann noch auf frenzy geskillt ein paar gescheide waffen geholt und los gehts =)
kuhl is dann noch des set "unsterblicher könig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da leuchtet mann so schön =)


----------



## Askalel (7. September 2008)

Pala, Avenger um genau zu sein^^


----------



## Darkbartleby (15. September 2008)

Assasine, Blitz-Fallen Assa um genauer zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVert (24. September 2008)

ich zock am liebesten amas(bowazone,dex skillung) mit knockback und genug ias is die im PvP imba
dann zock ich noch gern hammerdine (pala) mit eni und viel dmg

oder fb es soso (zauberin) mit 200 fcr eq^^


----------



## Dakthul (7. Oktober 2008)

ich hab am liebsten frost Zauberin gespielt.
mit frostsphäre und teleport warn gegnerhorden schnell gekillt und gebiete schnell durchgerockt


----------



## creeper23 (21. Dezember 2008)

Am meisten Spaß hatte ich mit meinen Palas. Ja ich hatte gleich 3 *g* (Zealer, Smit und der Standart loladin^^)
Naja hatte eigentlich von jedem ein, aber die Palas waren meine Lieblinge und alle 99 (scheisse viel arbeit).
Also wenn se bei D3 auch so Nice werden bleib ich bei denen ^^


----------



## Syrics (15. Januar 2009)

Assassine...


Magierin ist Easymode und nur langweilig wie ich finde...

(Wie heißt dieser komische Eis-Ninja-Pew-Pew-Stern-Kristall-Ball nochmal?)


----------



## Merturion (3. Februar 2009)

Immer nur den Barbaren...


----------



## Meculer (13. Juni 2009)

ich sag nur: SORC! ùnd ASSA!
und: Riesen-Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Meculer


----------



## viehdieb (2. Juli 2009)

Mir hat mein Druide immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht (Riss ftw). Auch mit der Magierin hab ich immer gerne gespielt.


----------



## Kersyl (17. Juli 2009)

Als erstes hab ich ne elektro sorc gezockt, nun hab ich das spiel wieder raus gekramt(ohne bnet >.<) und zock nen eigengeskillten pala, der schon ganze 16 level hintersich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (17. Juli 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Als erstes hab ich ne elektro sorc gezockt, nun hab ich das spiel wieder raus gekramt(ohne bnet >.<) und zock nen eigengeskillten pala, der schon ganze 16 level hintersich hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie verschwenderisch ;>


erm druiden summoner zusammen mit'ner fire sorc. 
;-)


----------



## Kleito (17. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Char war ein barbar. Dann kam ne Zauberin, Totenbeschwörer und Druide.

Dann musste ich irgentwann neu installieren und dann hab ich ne Zauberin wieder angefangen und sie macht immernoch spaß^^


----------



## fr4nkyz (30. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Char war ne Zauberin ( wie in fast jedem Game :> )
hab dann den Normalen durchgespielt naja und dann wars mir zu eintönig
und ich bin dann zum Necro gewechselt und es hat mir um
einiges mehr Spaß gemacht ^.^

Edit - und in Diablo 3 tendiere ich atm zum Hexendoktor...
außer bei den nächsten Klassen die vorgestellt werden ist was
total abgefahrenes dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (13. November 2009)

1. Barbar (alle Varianten)
2. Soso (Feuerball)
3. Ama (Java)
4. Necro (Gift)
5. Dudu (Hurricane)
6. Assa (Trapsy)

Was vergessen? Ach ja den Pala... Habe mit einem Zealer begonnen und hat eingermassen spass gemacht. Nachdem aber jeder [beliebiges negatives Wort] mit einem Enigma-Hammerdin rumgeeiert ist, hab ich mich entschieden, keinen Pala mehr zu spielen. Auch wenn ein Pala mit ausgeskillter Überzeugung schon style hat ;-)

Ich hoffe, dass es in Dia III keine Imba-Roxxor-Klasse wie den Hammerdin (kaum immune Mobs, hoher Blockwert, hoher aoe-Schaden, hält viel aus) mehr gibt.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (28. Dezember 2009)

Amazone

Mit WF bzw. kb, und massig kleine pcs, ms spammen, weil ich ne feige Sau bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (18. April 2010)

ist die abstimmung nicht mehr aktuell oder is der necro immer noch am belibtesten _


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2010)

Da sich mit den Patches kein Charakter grundlegend geändert hat, sondern alle immernoch gleich sind wie sie seit eh und je waren, wird die Abstimmung ziemlich sicher aktuell sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (4. Februar 2011)

hui - gibt nix besseres als ne zauberin  feuer/eis skillung (wegen resistenzen auf hölle) mit nem söldner dazu der ein wenig tanked (wenn man die beste lanze im spiel hat und die dem söldi geben kann, dann rockt das) und die viecher mit doppel-resi killt 




ich sag nur: frost orb - feuerbälle - frost orb - feuerbälle etc.  ^^ und wenn die gegner zuviele werden: teleport und dann das ganze weiter 




aber rest klassen machen auch fun, vor allem: barbare auf WW (mit leech (life/mana) dauer wirbeln ....mit 2x grandfather geht des ab ^^)




trap-assa  (blitzfallen FTW)


bogen-amazone (oder blitzspeere-amazone)

wirbelwind druide (mit lebensgeist und paar wölfchen war des auch geil)

summoner necromancer hatte auch was (der war solo eigentlich nicht tot zu kriegen - gut meine sorc eigentlich auch nicht....mein barbare schon ab und zu...sag nur: eiserne jungfrau und nicht schnell genug wirbel abgebrochen 

wobei: pala auf fanadin (oder auch hammerdin) auch toll war - mochte den fana lieber 










mfg LAX


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

Mir hat der Paladin bis jetzt immer am meisten Spass gemacht.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2011)

1-> bogen amazone
2-> wirbel barbar
3-> eis mf zauberin

das waren meine top3.

necro fand ich auch cool (aber relativ action frei. beschwören, verfluchen, explodieren lassen). mit pala wurd ich nie so richtig warm (aber ging). assa und druide fand ich sehr langweilig.

und die ama hatte einfach den geilsten style


----------



## rebel45 (26. Juni 2011)

am meisten hat mir mein necro gefallen 

mit lvl 45 die lvl 99 zerlegen
und alle haben mich als cheater beschimpt ^^

das wahr einfach nur zu geil  <3


----------



## NiteLord (1. Juli 2011)

Necromancer!

Zur abwechslung gelegentlich mal den Barb..aber mein Herz schlägt für den Necro.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juli 2011)

2001 fand ich den Paladin cool.

2010 (neu gekauft samt LoD^^) bin ich total der Assa verfallen. Als Kickse ist der Schaden einfach nur abartig und selbst in Alptraum fällt alles in Sekunden um.

2... freu ich mich auf den Kampfmönch in D3.^^ Dämonenjägerin klingt auch interessant. Ach, warum ist das noch nicht da?! D3 JETZT!

Ja, bin vor allem Melee-Zocker, Caster sind nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Niemezzki (10. August 2011)

hmm ich hab mich nur mit dem Barbar so richtig anfreunden können... ein Glück den in D3 auch zuhaben ^^


----------



## shaaddonight (26. August 2011)

ich spiele am liebsten Paladin


----------

